# When will I see you again?



## dutch girly

Hello everyone,

Can anyone tell me how to say;
When will I see you again?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vagabond

Θα σε ξαναδώ ποτέ; (Tha se ksanad*o* pot*e*?)

Hey dutch_girly, if this goes to the "usual suspect", you are not too far away.


----------



## dutch girly

Hahaha, I live in the south of Holland and he lives in Rotterdam which is 170 km away.

He was with me all night  and left this morning.

We only see eachother in weekends and I've got less then a month left to learn greek.


----------



## Vagabond

Wow, sorry, I misread the title, damn insomnia!!

When will I see you again? = Πότε θα σε ξαναδώ; (P*o*te tha se ksanad*o*?)
My apologies from me to him. What I said above was "will I ever see you again?". I hope I didn't freak your guy out, sorry 

PS1: Insomnia is a *bad* thing.
PS2: Rotterdam to South Holland is even better than I thought.


----------



## dutch girly

Don't worry, haven't spoken to him yet hahaha so no problems yet.

I love learning the greek language, it's going pretty quick as I am studying every evening when I am at home alone. Also in my lunch break I study for half an hour every day.
Almost finisched the book by now and need to take a good look at the grammar sometime.​


----------



## kapachris

Hello
The translation of "When will I see you again?"
                         "Πότε θα σε δω ξανά;


----------



## Ang3los

The "When will I see you again?" is "Πότε θα σε ξαναδώ;" and at speaking you may say "p*o*te tha se ksanad*w*?"

You ask a question that my girlfriend ask me every time I leave her for only 2 days..


----------

